# photos pre op, after surgery and 3 weeks post op



## sophie.j (Sep 1, 2012)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384341_10151049304910108_1978916740_n.jpg

amazed at how quickly my scar has healed!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

That looks great, Sophie!

Renee


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Looks great! How are you feeling?


----------



## adagio (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow! That looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

What scar?

Looks fantastic!


----------



## diva_alicia (Jun 18, 2012)

Wow! You look amazing! Hope you feel well too!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks really, really good!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sophie.j said:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/384341_10151049304910108_1978916740_n.jpg
> 
> amazed at how quickly my scar has healed!


I hope you feel as good as you look which is fantabulous!!! You had quite the goiter there!!! Your scar looks totally awesome.

Thank you so much for sharing these photos! It will help to reassure others!


----------



## John (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow, Sophie--you can't even tell you had surgery! Looks great!


----------



## Rain (Jun 19, 2012)

I can't even see it! Fantastic, good for you 
Hope you're feeling better too.


----------

